# Couple of vids of the brackish tank



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple vids of the brackish tank. Notice the mountain of crushed coral at the one end of the slate cave, the dragon goby made that. He is always busy moving the substrate around. Also I am down to one knight goby now as the rest committed suicide, but since then this one is way more active so maybe they do better on their own. Also I added for orange chromides to the tank.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol that mountain is pretty cool, none of my FW fish would do something like that. You've got a nice setup Aaron!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks bud, funny thing is the very next day the mountain was half gone and moved in between the two pieces of slate. I think he just might be trying to figure out a way to keep everyone out. He really dislikes it when another fish enters his caves and try and steal his food.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's hilarious man, smart fish!


----------

